# Coast Guard vs USMC



## sfmike (Jan 21, 2011)

Several years ago, the Monterey Coast Guard Station had a commander named McEnerny. His daughter married a young Coast Guard LT and at the reception the young lady's mother presented a cake with the Coast Guard seal on it. The only problem was that the Motto under the seal said "Semper Fidelies" instead of the Coast Guard Motto of "Seper Paratus".

The Admiral of the Navy Post Graduate School and the Coast Guard Admiral from San Francisco along with several Army and Marine Corps Generals were also present.

The event was held at the Barbra McNitt Ballroom of the Navy Post Graduate School so the Commandant of the school took it upon himself to advise the Mother of her error.

The Mother turned to the Admirals and Generals and said, " I would like for my Son-in-Law to be always fathful rather than always ready!"
__________________


----------



## 0699 (Jan 21, 2011)

My guess was going to be Marine Corps by seven points.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, score one for mom.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2011)

What is it with Marines and cakes?


----------

